# Nick's 4th Annual Redfish Roundup



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Trey Nick, owner of Nick's Restaurant, is hosting the 4th annual Redfish Roundup on June 13th. Entry fee is only $125/ team and the GUARANTEED prize money is 1st-$3,000, 2nd-$1,500, 3rd-$500. The day of the tournament you start at first light FROM ANYWHERE YOU WANT. You can fish out of a boat or from shore using artificial or live and weigh inends at 7pm. First place weights for the past three years have been 13.17 lbs (2006) 15.2 lbs (2007) 14.2 lbs. (2008)...VERY BEATABLE. For an entry form go to http://nicksseafoodrestaurant.com/


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

We would be there but we are going to Venice that weekend. Good luck.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

You'll be seeing us at the weigh-in.


----------

